

Demo of Mozilla's Social API coupled with WebRTC - tete
http://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2012/11/30/webrtc-makes-social-api-even-more-social/

======
boi_v2
This is awesome! Mozilla is really heading in the right direction.

